# Need Real Deck Hand



## clfewell (May 3, 2013)

This is a COMMERCIAL meat digger however im probably more of a conservasionalist than you think. this fishery is my lively hood and my and your children's playground for the future. Need a like minded hard working individual that's wants to see what commercial fishing is all about. we use Bandits and fishing rods. pay is depending on catch. we fish 4-7 days and work hard. email me at [email protected] and I like to build alliances with sport guys and gals. thank you and God Bless.


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Where are you fishing out of?


----------



## clfewell (May 3, 2013)

freeport


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

How big a boat?


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

what fish are you after?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Gethookedadventures said:


> How big a boat?


I think he said 45'



Pasadena1944 said:


> what fish are you after?


I believe Snapper and Tuna


----------

